# Difference between Indian fantail and regular fantail



## texasmk4 (Apr 17, 2007)

How can you tell a difference between indian fantails and regular fantails, one more question how can you tell if someone is selling a good breed or just a regular breed i am dealing with a guy he says his is very good and he's asking a bit too much for each birds i just wanted to post some pics and ask guys here before proceed with the payments.. please let me know what you guys think about these birds


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm certainly no fantail expert, but............Indian Fantails have feathered feet, American fantails don't. The picture of the birds LOOK good, sorta fat, but that's better than skinny.  
You can't tell if the person is selling "good" birds or not. Just have to look at the birds and decide if YOU like them, do they appear healthy and are they worth what the seller is asking as far as YOU are concerned.


----------



## texasmk4 (Apr 17, 2007)

renee,

i like the birds they look healthy... how can you differentiate between a good breed and a regular breed?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Those look like very good quality birds to me, but I'm no expert. Here's a link to the site of a master breeder that has lots of pictures to compare to: http://www.angelfire.com/tn/frankgerman/page2.html

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

texasmk4 said:


> renee,
> 
> i like the birds they look healthy... how can you differentiate between a good breed and a regular breed?


You can go to this link and read the standard for how Indian Fantails are judged in shows. The closer the birds come to the standard, the better they are. http://www.azpigeons.org/indianfantail.htm

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

texasmk4 said:


> renee,
> 
> i like the birds they look healthy... how can you differentiate between a good breed and a regular breed?


I don't know cause I love them all............ I don't show birds, so I have no idea what's "good" and what's not, unless you look at color. Like the Saddle fantail in the picture......I know that they can only have the colored feathers on the wings, but that's the extent of my knowledge......


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Howdy Tex,
The easiest way to tell the difference is the regular fantail lays his head on his back and the Indian has a more upright posture. 

The Indains you have shown are pretty nice looking birds. The wrinkled tail feathers are a show grooming deal to make them look fuller.I think this pic was snapped as the birds were readied for show . 

Punch his name into google and check him out. If you are close, go look. Buying birds is always iffy especially when you buy online.
Good luck


----------

